# Is is okay to use Advantage Flea Treatment on Pregnant Cat?? ...x.



## DiamondKitty (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi All,

Our Kitty is due to have a Flea treatment ... but she is approx 4/5 weeks pregnant. I have checked the Advantage leaflet and website and they say it is okay to use on pregnant and lactating queens, but didn't want to take any risks without seeking some advice/opinions?

She is an _indoor cat_ and has only ever been outside when she has been to the cattery, or to the stud cat ... she doesn't have any signs of having fleas, so it could wait until well after she has had the babies before putting the treatment on.

Thank you ..xx..


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

does she have ear mites or fleas?

if not then I wouldnt bother, @ID worm her with milbemax or panacur (both said ok for pregnant/nursing queens but doublt cheak. 1 week before they are due to be born, then again when they are 4weeks old & you start to worm the kittens


----------



## Paddy Paws (Jul 11, 2010)

"_Use During Pregnancy and Lactation
Treatment of nursing bitches and queens controls flea infestation on both the dam and offspring.
No reproductive toxic effects have been observed in rats and no primary embryotoxic or teratogenic toxic effects have been observed during the studies on rats and rabbits. Studies on pregnant and lactating bitches, queens and does together with their offspring are limited. Evidence so far indicates that no adverse effects are to be expected in these animals._"


----------



## DiamondKitty (Apr 16, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> does she have ear mites or fleas?
> 
> if not then I wouldnt bother, @ID worm her with milbemax or panacur (both said ok for pregnant/nursing queens but doublt cheak. 1 week before they are due to be born, then again when they are 4weeks old & you start to worm the kittens


No, no signs at all of fleas or mites ... i'll wait until well after she has had the babies then. Don't want to take any risks. Although she has never been outside is it still advisable to worm her and babies?



Paddy Paws said:


> "_Use During Pregnancy and Lactation
> Treatment of nursing bitches and queens controls flea infestation on both the dam and offspring.
> No reproductive toxic effects have been observed in rats and no primary embryotoxic or teratogenic toxic effects have been observed during the studies on rats and rabbits. Studies on pregnant and lactating bitches, queens and does together with their offspring are limited. Evidence so far indicates that no adverse effects are to be expected in these animals._"


Thanks Paddy Paws ... I don't think I will take the risk at the moment, I would be devastated if anything happened and the flea treatment was the reason. She isn't showing any signs of having fleas and is an indoor cat, so should be okay until the babies are old enough.

~xx~


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

DiamondKitty said:


> No, no signs at all of fleas or mites ... i'll wait until well after she has had the babies then. Don't want to take any risks. Although she has never been outside is it still advisable to worm her and babies?
> 
> Thanks Paddy Paws ... I don't think I will take the risk at the moment, I would be devastated if anything happened and the flea treatment was the reason. She isn't showing any signs of having fleas and is an indoor cat, so should be okay until the babies are old enough.
> 
> ~xx~


yes 100% mine dont go out either but I still worm them all regually


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

I was always not to worm pregnant girls after 2 weeks of pregnancy as it can cause issues in the kittens.  instead i was told to worm mum and babies at 2 weeks old. Is that wrong?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Dozymoo said:


> I was always not to worm pregnant girls after 2 weeks of pregnancy as it can cause issues in the kittens.  instead i was told to worm mum and babies at 2 weeks old. Is that wrong?


never heard that, the vets told me, the breeders that I spoketo for many years before breeding and then the actual bottle says safe for use in pregnant cats, a week before they are due, and mum is wormed before going to stud, in my case. then at 4weeks again with the kits 

dogs also have to be wormed as they are (or can be) born with thousands of worms, so its good to prevent it


----------



## DiamondKitty (Apr 16, 2011)

Thank you for your great advice Taylorbaby ... she's not due for another couple of weeks, but I shall pop to the vets to pick up some more. xx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

no probs, ask the vet to though! 

I actually dreamt about this question when I went to bed...not good lol! :blink:


----------



## DiamondKitty (Apr 16, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> no probs, ask the vet to though!
> 
> I actually dreamt about this question when I went to bed...not good lol! :blink:


LOL!  ... and I go to bed and dream about the next load of questions I need to ask :lol: xx


----------

